# Electronic Throttle Body light warning



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

So occasionally the ETB warning light comes on along with the CEL. When this happens, the temp gauge dies but nothing happens with the performance of the car. I can drive for miles and no issue. If I turn off the car and turn it back on the ETB light stays off but the CEL stays on. I have done some things like clean the ETB and eventually the light comes back on. It had been off for months and then pops up a couple of weeks ago. When it happened, there was a "knocking" while the car was running that I could feel in the pedals. No sound of knocking but I could feel it. The CEL turns off and the knocking stops. Then just today while driving, the ETB and CEL come on, temp gauge goes to 0 but no knocking in the pedals. 

Has anyone else had this issue? 
Is there anything I can check? 

Car: 2009 SE Routan with 127k miles on it.


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

As far as any codes, I do not get any codes on the dash. My ODBII reader gives an error when trying to read the computer.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I had this problem, the light would come on and go into limp mode. Checked it and it moved freely. Rumor on the web is they can freeze in the winter and get damaged. After happening a couple times, I just reset the DTC with my Torque app on my phone, and knock on would been 10 months and no problem.

I bought a spare throttle body, took 2 months to get it from Germany. None in country.


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

Well it doesn't get cold enough for it to freeze here in San Diego thankfully so I know that isn't the issue. I did notice that every time it has happened to me is when the car is at idle and usually after I have driven it for a while. I think I will go through the cleaning process again to see if I might have missed some things and maybe clean some things that would normally not be apart of the cleaning.


----------



## Rider14 (Jul 25, 2016)

*same thing here*

I've intermittently had my 2010 Routan SEL with the 4.0L V6 die while driving - engine shut off - and (for me) it restarts fine. (Wife says she's had to jump it a couple times with the self-contained battery jumper I now leave in the car full time). Found the recall for the ignition, but my VIN is outside the recall...

For the first time over the weekend, I also got the ETC (electronic throttle control) warning light - the lightning bolt between two curved lines. The ETC light was off the next time we started the car, but the Check Engine Light turned on. This was yesterday.

This morning, no CEL, no ETC... but I need to resolve this problem.

Anyone have any ideas? I read somewhere else that the PCV valve was a repair for someone, but he didn't mention if that solved his problem. Apparently that's a cheap part and easy repair.

Really want to get to the bottom of this. Is the entire TIPM ****ting the bed? I had the battery cables/terminals replaced, but it still occurred (once since then, including the ETC issue noted above).

Wife wanting to get rid of the car, but it's in really good shape with only 100K miles...

Any help would be much appreciated.

- Dan


----------



## Rider14 (Jul 25, 2016)

Anyone?

I replaced the EGR valve and so far (too soon to tell) no stalling... and no indicator lights as of yet, but would love some additional input.

Thanks,

- Dan


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I bought the part over a year ago, car has not had a problem since. It only happened after I took it to the shop for an oil change, then was mysteriously fine after that.


----------

